# macbook pro ram, kingston valueRAM?



## lostchild (Jul 25, 2005)

Found here:

http://www.infonec.ca/site/main.php?module=detail&id=8769

Anyone use kingston value ram? price is at an affordable price (finally!) for me and looking to upgrade and max out to 2 gigs. I have 1 gig on one slot BTO. 

$115 for 1 gig stick 

or $170 for the Crucial

any insight on the timings too? compatible with the original apple stick?

thanks in advance and apologies if this has been been beaten like a dead horse


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm a long-time Kingston user and have never had a problem with their RAM. If you buy their product marketed for your system, it'll have the same specs as the equivalent Apple part.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Planders that doesn't say much...

Kingston ValueRAM is not up to Apple specs for memory so there's no guarantee it'll be compatible. Take a look at Mushkin memory made for Macs if you need something affordable.

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=18641&vpn=971504a&manufacture=MUSHKIN


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Planders that doesn't say much...
> 
> Kingston ValueRAM is not up to Apple specs for memory so there's no guarantee it'll be compatible. Take a look at Mushkin memory made for Macs if you need something affordable.
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=18641&vpn=971504a&manufacture=MUSHKIN


Huh?

How is it not up to Apple's specs? Kingston's one of the top RAM makers with a great reputation. If you use their memory selector you'll get RAM guaranteed to work with your system. Especially these days, when Apple's basically using industry-standard memory.

I'm just curious, as I used ValueRAM to max out my iBook last year. It's one of the better deals for high-quality memory. Never heard of Mushkin before...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Kingston has a specific guaranteed Mac compatible line of memory which has a model number beginning with KTA (example KTA-MB667K2/1G is 1GB 667Mhz RAM for Intel based Macs, KTA-G4333/512 is 512MB PC2700 RAM made for PowerMac G4s, a KTA PBG4266/512 would be 512MB PC2100 SODIMM for iBooks/PowerBooks that accept this kind of memory). This model line is guaranteed Mac compatible, whereas the ValueRAM model line could be compatible but there's no guarantee.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I've used Kingston ValueRAM in the past and some of it has worked, some of it hasn't. Probably around 75% that I have bought for use in Macs has worked, the other 25% hasn't (I may be lucky or unlucky in that regard, not sure). I just buy from a place that allows me to return it with no restocking fee, so if it doesn't work, I return it and buy a different stick of RAM and see if it works. Ideally, I would like to buy guaranteed RAM, but you can save quite a bit of money by going for the ValueRAM.


----------



## develove (Apr 12, 2006)

I had trouble with Kingston ValueRAM with my older IBM ThinkPad T40 and iBook G4, so when I was shopping around for MBP RAM upgrade, all chips starts with "Value" were not on my list.

I ended up getting Crucial RAM from Memory Express for $150 tax in, and am living happily ever after.

http://www.memoryexpress.com/index....dProductDetail.php&DisplayProductID=7875&SID=


----------



## lostchild (Jul 25, 2005)

Spend the extra for Crucial memory then?


----------

